# fishing pannama city



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

i am going to pannama at the end of july and i am a rookie at salt water fishing we just boaught a bay boat . and i am 16 years old and i love to fish and i would like to know what to do and what i can catch :fishslap:

thank you,
zach


----------



## Jaybird (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.halfhitch.com/home.asp


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

you could try fishing the flats for trout and reds with just a jig head and some soft plastics suh as gulps!. trout are basically all over the flats so you probably wouldnt have trouble finding them. or you could fish the pass for big reds. live bait is key. GL Tight Lines!


----------



## Jaybird (Apr 27, 2010)

Fish close to the jetties on an outgoing tide. Bull reds will hit almost anything. I've caught them on live bait, trolling lures, redfish magic lures, and even a cobia jig. If you can get out into the gulf, look for diving birds or fish hitting bait. Casting or even trolling gotcha's can be deadly on spanish, kings, bluefish, and bonita. Keep an eye out for stray cobia's too. Don't know so much about inshore, it's just not as exciting for me. Most of all, be careful! Good luck and congrats on the boat.


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks yaw the info will help :thumbup:


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

I grew up fishing PC like you and then worked on head boats and charters for a number of years while in school and PC is a great place to fish with that boat. I don't know where you're launching from so it's hard to tell you where your best bets are, but here are a few spots.

1. The pass is GREAT for those bull reds, especially in October. I dove the pass one year and saw reds so huge that I thought they were sharks. Bring plenty of tackle as you can get hung quite a bit depending on where you are, but be near that last buoy to the right when the tide is changing and you'll do well. 

2. Not far from there is Deep Water Point, which is that little point on the NW corner of the channel. If you were coming in from the gulf and went west to go in towards the Treasure Ship, it's that point there. Fish the interior bayside corner behind St. Andrews with live bait on the bottom and you've got a great shot at nailing some flounder. While in there, the dock behind Bay Point if no boats are pulled up is a great spot for reds/mangroves.

3. Like small sharks? The channel that runs out behind the hotel there on Beach Drive has little blacktips all during the summer. Look for the green channel marker to the East of the larger marker/stand thing (you'll know what I'm talking about) and you're in the right spot. Beware, there are MASSIVE channel cats there so one bite may be a shark, the next a big cat. Either are great fights though.

4. During the colder months, if you fish on the south side on the edge of the channel of Hathaway bridge, there's some good action. We've even caught an occasional grouper underneath that bridge. 

5. When the spanish are running, the bank that faces the interior of the bay across from deepwater point all the way around the "corner" is a great spot. Just put out some silver/gold spoons or even those straw/tube rigs and you'll limit out easily.

6. If it's calm, you can troll just outside the second sand bar for big spanish and kings when they're running. Cobia are also there when the time is right, but I've never got into fishing for those and having a tower helps. 

7. If you feel comfortable, if you get about 1 mile off, butterfly ANYTHING and just drift. My buddies and I used to just hang out and almost always was rewarded with a nice fight. Nailed a 9 foot tiger shark on a sand perch one day and a 4 footer the next on a cigar minnor. All close enough to still see the bikinis on the beach.

8. With that size boat, you really need to think about FLOUNDER GIGGING. Backside of shell island, beach drive, tyndall. All hold great flounder gigging and you can load up on some HUGE blue crabs as well. Just takes a decent "hang light", power source and a nice 10' metal gig from Half Hitch and you're in business.

That should get you started, now if you hit any of those spots, post some pictures so I can relive those spots as I don't fish there much anymore. Did get back a few weekends ago though with the family and went out to shell island to swim with the dolphins which you can easily do as well.


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks that will help alot


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

I live in PC currently...and can't say it much better than these guys have. If you put your boat in at the St. Andrews Marina downtown, you can run the bay between Hathaway Bridge and Smack Bayou (easily located on Google Earth) and see spanish macks striking the water pretty frequently. Birds, as mentioned, are a good indicator. Also, pick any point of land on the map and you'll find acres of bait just starting to get to "fishing size," so bring a cast net.


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks i have one abot 10 foot and i can threw it pretty good


----------

